

The Whisky Rule - nedwin
http://blog.mynameisned.com/the-whisky-rule

======
meiji
I think in half the places I've worked I'd be drunk all the time and the CEOs
would be bankrupt. It would definitely focus the mind of people who book in
meetings that they really know they won't make but throw in there to placate
people and show that they're taking something seriously.

~~~
yread
You can just keep those bottles for the times when you are going to need them.
This has the upside that if you won't need them they will be a couple of years
older when you drink them

~~~
jvc26
Though it's generally thought that Whisky doesn't age in the bottle, rather
the cask. (Though there are plenty who disagree/are unsure!)

------
pauljburke
I'd settle for a single bottle of decent wine/beer with the proviso that MDs
and above who turn up late just to show how important they are still get to
pay it and I would never have sobered up since 1995 (apart from 2 glorious
years at a hedge fund in startup mode). I used to lock the door to meetings 15
minutes in and refuse to let late comers in ... you can imagine how well that
turned out the first time my boss and his boss missed one of my meetings.

